# brushing our maltese teeth



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

what is the best brand of toothpaste to use when brushing our boys teeth? at what age should we start brushing his teeth and at what frequency?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've used CET from the vet along with Nolvasan rinse for years. I started "brushing" Sweetness' teeth shortly after I brought her home so she'd be used to it. Tessa was a year old when I got her and she's been brushed ever since. 

Start first by gently rubbing your fingers over the gums and teeth a few times, then a few days later move to a brush or gauze or whatever it is you're going to use with just a bit of the toothpaste so they get used to the taste. With Tessa I use the fingertip "brush" but Sweetness' mouth is too small so I wrap a piece of gauze around my index finger and use that.

My girls get their teeth brushed once a week and the vet said they are in great shape - probably no need for a dental until at least 5 years old. (They are both two.) My first dog had horrible teeth (because I didn't know about brushing in 1993) and got hers brushed every day for the last few years of her life. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a baking soda toothpaste from Drs. Foster and Smith. I brush at least every other day with a baby toothbrush.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 18 2010, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874748


> I've used CET from the vet along with Nolvasan rinse for years. I started "brushing" Sweetness' teeth shortly after I brought her home so she'd be used to it. Tessa was a year old when I got her and she's been brushed ever since.
> 
> Start first by gently rubbing your fingers over the gums and teeth a few times, then a few days later move to a brush or gauze or whatever it is you're going to use with just a bit of the toothpaste so they get used to the taste. With Tessa I use the fingertip "brush" but Sweetness' mouth is too small so I wrap a piece of gauze around my index finger and use that.
> 
> ...


Ok. I have a silly question. How do you get them to rinse.

-Rita


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok. I have a silly question. How do you get them to rinse.

-Rita 






LOL!!!! Good question!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (RubyJeansmom @ Jan 18 2010, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874793


> Ok. I have a silly question. How do you get them to rinse.
> 
> -Rita
> 
> ...


They don't rinse. Their toothpaste is edible, because they dogs dogs are going to mostly eat it. Gigi's is chicken flavored. LOL

Here's my old spread of toothbrushing: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=47982&hl=


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe the best type of toothpaste for them is one that is enzymatic which breaks apart the plaque & tartar on the teeth.

I don't brush London & Preston's teeth, but I started using Petzlife Oral Care Spray nightly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 

As Briana said, doggie toothpaste is edible. CET (which is an enzymatic toothpaste) comes in several flavors and mine do like chicken the best.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks! I could't picture getting a dog to swish the rinse in their mouth


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i use leba III but might start brushing with CET


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper loves the peanut butter flavor toothpaste---she doesn't mind the little finger toothbrush I use for her. She brushes daily....er, nightly, I mean.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We use Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste poultry flavour. I use a mini-tooth brush and brush their teeth about 2-3 times/week.


----------

